# Rule 11. only rape your friends



## treesee (Jun 14, 2009)

Hello I havent introduced myself yet but started reading the nebbies thread and saw

11. *Only rape your friends.*
19. It's nice if you write an Intro thread to tell us about who are, *what you intend to do with us*

So I think it is clear I intend to become friends with all of you to keep my options open. Hey Im just following the rules here


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings treesee and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum treesee. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Where do I sign up?


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## Kamajama (Feb 28, 2009)

In the 21th century, if you don't rape your friends you are looked upon as weird.


duh


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Kamangir, your avatar is confusing me. I keep thinking you're Michelle Tratchenberg, or at least a girl :crazy:


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

treesee said:


> Hello I havent introduced myself yet but started reading the nebbies thread and saw
> 
> 11. *Only rape your friends.*
> 19. It's nice if you write an Intro thread to tell us about who are, *what you intend to do with us*
> ...


11. Moulin Rouge 

I don't approve and you will not get my support.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Perseus said:


> 11. Moulin Rouge
> 
> I don't approve and you will not get my support.


Not even child support? I'm taking you to Maury.


----------



## Sidewinder (May 22, 2009)

Hi, and welcome to the forum. :happy:I'm extremely married so I'll have to hurry off before all the raping starts. But I suspect there's a few others here who might enjoy it. :crazy:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Haha! I love that rule!:crazy:

Welcome to Personality Cafe treesee! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum! We hope you have a a great time with us! Anyways that was a funny intro!


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Shadow said:


> YouTube - Nirvana - Rape me


i'll rape u!:wink:


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

DayLightSun said:


> i'll rape u!:wink:


Me too? :sad:

I have a Gamecube and some hard liquor. We can "chill".


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

DayLightSun said:


> i'll rape u!:wink:


Do it again!



Res said:


> Me too? :sad:
> 
> I have a Gamecube and some hard liquor. We can "chill".


I have a black dildo...wait...no I don't. Why is there a video camera?


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Res said:


> Me too? :sad:
> 
> I have a Gamecube and some hard liquor. We can "chill".


wow! that actually sounds like a lot of fun!:happy:


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Shadow said:


> Do it again!


LIke this?:wink:


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

By the way, treesee, this is us roud:


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Greetings and Salutations, treesee, you crazy ENTP :laughing:
I am the Hooded Knight. You may find me creeping about this place :happy:


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

hello and welcome.

*puts on his steel pants*


----------



## Kamajama (Feb 28, 2009)

I am having a hard time choosing between rule 11 and rule 34. Both are incredibly true, but at the same time, just one does not satiate my thirst.


----------

